# Use of furnace Blower fan for wood burning fireplace



## JUNEBUG 88 (Dec 20, 2008)

I am installing an air tight hi efficiency wood burning circulating heat fireplace with a blower and 2 registers. It also has a  fresh air supply vent from outside. Our home is a ranch about 1050 sq. ft with an unfinished basement. Attic has plenty of insulation!

The unit will be installed in Living room with one vent on a wall opposite the hallway and stairs to basement and the other vent out the back wall of unit towards the Kitchen & Dining area. 

Our cold air return is located near the ceiling and is a double wide grille (7" x 30.25"). I would like to purchase a larger grille (16"x30.25") and open more vent area towards the ceiling to hopefully get rid of the hot air collecting at the ceiling. Our ceilings are 8' and I can NOT install a ceiling fan since I would get decapitated  since I am 6'6".

If I partially block some of the other cold air returns in the other 3 rooms will I help the HOT airflow thru the system? 
My current furnace mounted humidifier Aprilaire does not work efficiently so I intend on purchasing the Desert Spring humidifier and hope that works better. I am also installing at least 1 small muffin fan (.3 amp) 280 cfm at ceiling to direct airflow down the 20' hall to bedrooms.

Any more suggestions would be appreciated. 

Per regulations I am NOT allowed to direct heat from directly from fireplace blower ducts into central heating system.


----------



## travelover (Dec 20, 2008)

Can you just manually run the furnace blower most of the time to even out air distribution? I'd be hesitant to upset the hot and cold air return sizing.


----------



## glennjanie (Dec 20, 2008)

Welcome JUNEBUG:
Yes, it is perfectly feasable to run the fan on the furnace to mix the air. If you want a ceiling fan, they make ceiling huggers that are only 8 to 12" which would still clear your head.
Personally, I like to use what is already mine rather than spend more money therefore, I vote for the furnace fan. Mine has been running for over ten years with no problem.
Glenn


----------

